# Wedding photography



## Jamie_Lister (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello all.

I wish to invite all wedding photographers to visit our portal, where we are building a worldwide directory of wedding photographers - and for a limited period we are welcoming registrations from all professionals who can select a complimentary listing in our directory.

Our photographer's newsletter is a good way to get acquainted with us.

Visit : http://www.the-c-channel.com/en/corporate/news.html


Look forward to hearing from you all.
Jamie


----------

